# HDMI for any aosp roms?



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anybody looked into what files, that is needed, so the HDMI port can be used on any aosp roms?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i don't think so, but it's on the to-do list. :wink2:


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

in all my time on the DX i havent heard of anyone getting that working...because it needs the blur framework. So i dont think so either


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

You know what the stupid part is? I never even wanted it until I couldn't have it  Now it'd be cool to know it'll work someday. Just to clarify, the only way it'd work is if someone in the community wrote drivers for it, correct?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> You know what the stupid part is? I never even wanted it until I couldn't have it  Now it'd be cool to know it'll work someday. Just to clarify, the only way it'd work is if someone in the community wrote drivers for it, correct?


Yea, or get the moto drivers to work


----------



## RRuReady (Jun 12, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> You know what the stupid part is? I never even wanted it until I couldn't have it  Now it'd be cool to know it'll work someday. Just to clarify, the only way it'd work is if someone in the community wrote drivers for it, correct?


 I agree completely. This is the one thing, in my opinion, that Aosp roms need (I use "need" loosely but the thing does have an hdmi port!) on the X and we'll probably never see due to the Blur framework missing. Everything else that Blur offers (including lag), is just a side note which isn't needed. I'm enjoying cm7, but when I travel, I will likely revert back to GB rooted just so I can bring some movies to watch on the hotel tv through hdmi.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't the problem that those proprietary drivers are closed source ie copyrighted?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

would be nice to have something like built in hdmi mirroring, instead of just gallery support with hdmi


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Would love to see hdmi...but can live without it. Mirror mode would be awesome...but I didn't think the X was ever capable of that..?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Theres a app that you can download that allows full mirroring. It was more like BLUR didnt put in full hdmi mirroring, not the droid x being capable of doing it. i mean after all, droid does...:tongue3:


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Theres a app that you can download that allows full mirroring. It was more like BLUR didnt put in full hdmi mirroring, not the droid x being capable of doing it. i mean after all, droid does...:tongue3:


Not really.

RealHDMI will output your screen to the HDMI port but it will NOT mirror it. Once you tell it to push your display to the HDMI port, the screen freezes. It is hard to navigate because you have to tap a frozen screen while looking at it on the TV. LOL


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Well... if a source code or something was released by google for hdmi drivers, we wouldn't need to depend on a framework. Hdmi is only included by manufacturers, however, its pretty much standard on any high-end device, so I think google should fix that and have an open source version of anything needed for hdmi.

So no, you will most likely never see it in the dx's lifetime

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

